# Is it rude to take gamer "applications" when adding new players to a group?



## n'haaz-aua (Apr 8, 2008)

/tolstoy

We have a mature long standing group that is losing a core player to a gaming industry move.  We are looking to add 1 or two players to replace him, but in the past finding gamers has been ...problematic.  We are playtesters for a major third party manufacturer and 3 (now 2) of the players are tournament level gms.   While our gaming is very social and casual, we've seen enough  ex vampire LARPers and players with no social abilities or an axe to grind to be very concerned about adding new players.  

/tolstoy off

Would it be rude to ask for a paragraph about someone prior to asking them to sit in on a game?


----------



## edemaitre (Apr 8, 2008)

*Recruiting gamers*

I've used various methods to vet potential role-players over the years, even as my groups have fluctuated in size from four to a dozen members, depending on the game and things like academic schedules, family and work obligations, etc.

Now, I typically ask prospective gamers the following questions by phone or e-mail after they respond to an online or print advertisement:

-What gaming experience do you have? How long have you played, and what sorts of rules systems and genres do you prefer? Styles can be different, but it's good to know expectations upfront.

-What types of Player Characters do you typically play? If you're a novice, do you have the core book? Can you make our regularly scheduled sessions?

-Since teamwork is a significant part of storytelling in my campaigns, what do you think you'd bring to our table? I usually prohibit evil starting P.C.s and am wary of those who want nonstandard race/class combinations without knowing the world.

-Would you be willing to sit in on a game before creating a character for it, just to observe our group's dynamic and pacing? If you have character concepts in mind, how flexible are you willing to be given the existing party? Just as you're auditioning for our group, be aware that we might not match up with your own preferences, so you may decide to look for another game (and I usually have a list of other local Game Masters).

-Why would your P.C. join and travel with this group? Individual backstories and motivations are good, but so are party goals and integration into the larger setting.

I have sometimes asked these questions in a form, but I find informal and direct conversation is best. I also find the feedback of other players to be helpful. Be aware, that, as with immigration, the most recently accepted member may be the one most opposed to enlarging a group. Also, first impressions can be misleading -- intelligent and mature gamers may turn out to be rules lawyers, while young, novice ones may have imagination and be quick learners. Good luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2008)

I personally find the questions  of edemaitre to be very acceptable and even requisite given the strange personalities i have see nowdays whitch include but are not limited to the "ex vampire LARPers" mentioned in the original post.

i personally see the need for some sort of 'who are you' application to be even expected for the game mentioned ( quote: We are playtesters for a major third party manufacturer) as this seems to have a need for a certain level of professionalism.

...in my humble opinion.

and likewise i wish you good luck.

Columbia, Missouri


----------



## prospero63 (Apr 8, 2008)

We used to, but the core group we have now has been playing together long and enough and for lack of a better way of putting it is strong enough that we can run folks off pretty easy that don't work out...


----------



## prospero63 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, and to answer your question, no I don't see a problem with it. In the past we have even gone so far as to require meeting for dinner/lunch/etc before hand just to meet folks first.


----------



## n'haaz-aua (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks-I think a paragraph and a dinner is the way to go.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2008)

The third thing I usually do is do the first session at a neutral 3rd party location. That way I do not have to invite a stranger into my home with my kids.

Even if you do not have kids, I think it is a good idea to not pley your usual place once with the new guy.


----------



## Papa-DRB (Apr 9, 2008)

The last time that I needed a new player was when one of the guys was moving away, and we were 3-4 months from finishing the campaign, underground and needed someone to take over his PC.

There was a guy from work, not my area so I did not know him, who had heard of the game and requested to be asked if there was opening, so I had the dinner and paragraph with him.

Part of what I also do is let the new person know that there is a "go / no go vote" by myself and the other players (me and 6 players) at the 3 or 4 month time. Also, that the new guy has the right to walk anytime s/he wants to also.


----------



## SignOtheTimes (Apr 9, 2008)

I definitely think it's acceptable to ask similar questions.  I would rather not game with people that I wouldn't enjoy spending time with normally -- though we all make exceptions from time to time


----------



## azhrei_fje (Apr 9, 2008)

Papa-DRB said:
			
		

> There was a guy from work, not my area so I did not know him, who had heard of the game and requested to be asked if there was opening, so I had the dinner and paragraph with him.
> 
> Part of what I also do is let the new person know that there is a "go / no go vote" by myself and the other players (me and 6 players) at the 3 or 4 month time. Also, that the new guy has the right to walk anytime s/he wants to also.



+1 to this.

We are in a long-running campaign (see my signature) and no one from the original game is still playing in it except me!  And I'm not playing! 

I do the beer/pizza/soda thing before the first game session.  I lay out in advance that either party can walk away within the first few game sessions (usually 6-8) with no hard feelings -- sometimes play styles just don't match up.  I do ask that they play one of the "spare PCs" so that there is some character continuity, but if they survive to the 8-game-session point, they can trash the PC and create a new one at the same XP level and with gear of the appropriate gp value.  For spellcasters who want an item creation feat and to start the game with some equipment, they can spend some of their gp value and current XP to obtain it.  Any special requests (familiars, unusual special mounts, spells, items, etc) have to be cleared by me.  And I warn them that I may allow the item once or twice, but if it appears broken, it may be mysteriously replaced with an item of similar value while they're sleeping.  (I've never had that happen, as my players aren't greedy and I'm not out to spoil their fun.  At least, not intentionally.  But it *is* my job to maintain a balance with the other PCs.)

They get a quick overview of all that during the pizza get-together.  I also give an overview of our house rules.  On the plus side, raise dead is less expensive, PCs get a "birthday wish" on the player's birthday, we use a high point-buy system; on the down side, I track encumbrance (using DM Genie) and spell durations carefully, and I'm not afraid to kill party members (although I'll try not to TPK the group or story continuity is lost).

Generally the talk lasts about 45 minutes or an hour.


----------



## Valdar (Apr 9, 2008)

My current solicitation for players includes a request for information about a couple of characters the player has played in the past.  I haven't gotten any nibbles, but this will hopefully how they describe their characters will give me an index about the general level of munch/powergame present-


----------



## logan9a (Apr 13, 2008)

n'haaz-aua said:
			
		

> Would it be rude to ask for a paragraph about someone prior to asking them to sit in on a game?




I don't see a problem with it.  I think that also having new people on a trial period to allow them to see if the group is what they want and if the group wants them is acceptable - but must be phrased well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2008)

n'haaz-aua said:
			
		

> Thanks-I think a paragraph and a dinner is the way to go.




Have you done it? 

How well did it work?


----------

